# Maximale Kabellänge PT1000



## matthias-riedel (25 September 2014)

Hallo,
eine Frage an die Praktiker mit Erfahrung.
Wie lange kann man in der Gebäudetechnischen Steuerung einen PT1000 absetzen ohne sich massive Störungen einzufangen?
Ich möchte eine Beckhoff mit 8fach PT1000 klemme verwenden, diese hat nur 2 Leiter Anschluss. Dies sollte ja aber kein Problem darstellen, da man ja den Leitungswiederstand kompensieren kann. Ich denke da viel mehr an EMV Störungen auf die Kabellänge.
Ich würde gerne so ca. 170m überbrücken ohne das ich irgendwelche Verstärker noch dazu nehmen muss.

Gruss Matthias


----------



## weißnix_ (25 September 2014)

Beim PT100 hätte ich jetzt fast gedacht, das könnte man wohl machen. Beim PT1000 hätte ich da auch bedenken wegen Einstreuungen.
Aber wenn Du schon mit Beckhoff planst, warum keinen Ethercat-Slave an eine günstigere Position bringen??

PS: Grundsätzlich ermöglicht der PT1000 größere Leitungslängen als der PT100 aber wenn in Zweileiterschaltung für den PT100 so um 25cm empfohlen werden, dann sind das beim PT1000 dann 2.5m....
Es ist natürlich auch eine Frage der geforderten Genauigkeit und Antwortzeit. Wenn die nicht sehr hoch ist, kann man einiges an Störungen wegfiltern.
Auf 170m ist die Sensorleitung dann auch sicher wechselnden Temperatureinflüssen ausgesetzt, was sich auch auf den Messfehler auswirkt.
...Nur mal laut gedacht...


----------



## matthias-riedel (25 September 2014)

Hallo,
das kann ja wohl nur ein Scherz sein? :shock:
Wie soll ich 25cm nach der Klemme den Messpunkt setzen, da bin ich ja noch nicht mal aus dem Schaltschrank raus. Selbst 2,5m würde ich schon als problematisch ansehen.
Man kann doch nicht bei jedem Messpunkt ein Slave-Modul anbringen, wer soll denn so was bezahlen.

Gruss Matthias


----------



## weißnix_ (25 September 2014)

Die Empfehlung kommt so in der Regel von Herstellern der Meßwandler.

Nein, würde ich so auch nicht unbedingt als absolutes Maß sehen. Stehen bleibt auf jeden Fall: Meßleitungen für Widerstandssensoren nur so lang wie nötig.
EMV-Hinweise konnte ich allerdings auch keine finden.


----------



## gravieren (25 September 2014)

Hi

WAGO und  PT1000.

Unsere Strecken sind so um die 90 meter lang.
- Geschirmtes 2x0,75qmm Kabel.
- Extra Verlegung OHNE Störeinwirkung (Kabelabstand, Kreuzungspunkte 90°  . . .)
- benutzen eines Software-EIngangsfilter von OSCAT

Keinerlei Probleme.
Anwendung :  HLK-Bereich
Softwaremäßig auf  0,01 °C   aufgelöst   (Relative Temperatur)


----------



## weißnix_ (26 September 2014)

gravieren schrieb:


> Softwaremäßig auf  0,01 °C   aufgelöst   (Relative Temperatur)



Das macht mich neugierig.


----------

